# Help! just adopted a baby maltese from a shelter



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just adopted a little baby from a shelter in Fresno two days ago. I have a few questions, but let me give you some information about him first...

The poor baby's previous owner was literally a meth head :angry: (that is what the shelter workers told me) that left Romeo (my pup) and his siblings at a random drug house. The person that lived there had sense enough to call the no kill shelter to come get them. Romeo's brother and sister were adopted in less than a day, but Romeo was at the shelter for 6 days because no one could look past his foot. He has a birth deformity where is left front foot turns outward, so he walks like duck a little bit. We think it is adorable though! It does not hurt him or slow him down either. He was very playful at the shelter and very calm and cuddly the whole way home (3 hr drive back to Santa Cruz!). When we got him home he ate a little bit, played, investigated and slept. Since then he has not eaten well, and has been sleeping a lot. We assume he is just very tired and recovering from his horrible and hectic life before. He is very fragile, I think he is a little malnourished, he only weights about 2 or 3lbs and they said he is about 6 months old. So I am very worried about him not eating!!  

His temperament is very sweet and he always wants us to be happy with him. I can tell he has been hit because he always bows his head down in fear when approached or if we raise our hand to pet his head. His posture is also that of a "scared" dog, with his tail mostly down and he is always curled into a ball. He also has a huge fear of abandonment...he is glued to mine or by boyfriends arms at all times. I know with a previous owner that was a meth head, he was probably loved one second and abused the next so he does not know what to expect.

My questions are: 

What should I be doing to get him to eat? The shelter gave us Science Diet to feed him, but now he wouldn't touch it. So we got him some holistic, organic puppy food, but he won't touch that either. We even tried adding a little milk, just enough to get it moist, but no good. Same with chicken broth. I am pretty sure he was on a mainly people food diet, he is not shy about coming to us when we eat. I am just so worried he is starving, but he is so on edge he will not eat.

How can I make him feel safe and secure? We got him a bed and blanket and toys so that he will have things that are his, but he really likes being where we are at all times. 

I want him to be disciplined and go potty outside or on his pad, which he does about 50% of the time, but when should I start trying to train him? I am just concerned with getting him comfortable and making him feel safe before trying to teach him all these new things. 

I know these are concerns every dog owner goes through, but I know that Maltese are much more sensitive and I can tell Romeo has been through sooo much!!

On the lighter note, we got him groomed and cleaned up today and he looks like new dog! We took him to a great local groomer, and she got all the stains, knots and burs off of him. She had to pull out the hair from his ear and he cried big time, but I can tell he feels much better. 

Check out my before and after pictures in my album. He is mixed with something else....what do you guys think it is? It may be Yorkie?? Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!! :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First things first. What a doll-baby!! Next a complete vet check. That's a must.

Food is a tough call. I've never had a problem with mine, nor my fosters. They all
eat wet for breakfast, and dinner, with dry out 24/7. 

For now, I would definately get to the vet. He does need to eat. Have you tried
boiled chicken, rice, peas, and carrots. I give cooked carrots as treats. I also mix
peas and carrots in their Sunday omelets. Mine have always eaten anything, though,
so others will jump in on this.

I'm off to bed, but wanted to respond. Thanks for taking in a rescue. Romeo is a lucky boy.

Here he is

[attachment=49099:18.jpg] 

[attachment=49100:19.jpg]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Joe'sGirl for helping Romeo!!! Bless your heart.

Deb will help you and guide you along. Deb, you rock!!!! You are the best.

What a little sweetheart and he gets a new home and a good life.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Romeo is adorable!!!!! 

First of all... he does need a vet visit as soon as possible. 

And about the food...I have a maltese on a special diet.... it's tofu, cottage cheese, brown rice, and some cheddar cheese.
(It's very easy to make... the only cooking involved is the rice.)
I recently adopted a rescue and he turned his nose up at dog food (but he literally begs for people food...)
.... well he devoured the tofu mixture. The vet also gave me nutri-cal... which is a vitamin paste.... to add to his 
food for a while to build him up. Maybe you could feed him something homemade like this... PM me if you want
the exact ingredients.

Good luck with your adorable pup!!!!

Debbie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw bless you for rescuing Romeo. He will give you so much love>


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 1: I JUST LOOKED AT YOUR PICS.ADORABLE!!!
AS FAR AS FOOD I THINK I WOULD ASK YOUR VET HOWEVER MY BACI WOULD NOT EAT MOST OF THE FOODS ,SO I MIX MERRICK DRY FOOD WITH BOILED OR GRILLED CHICKEN CHOPPED VERY WELL THEN I ADD IN 1 TABLESPOON OF ORGANIC BROTH -AND I TEASPOON OF CANNED PUMPKIN .BELIEVE ME YOUR PUP WILL EAT THAT .I HAVE TO ADMIT AT TIMES HAD TO HAND FEED BACI. 
GOOD LUCK TO YOU .


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Romeo is a lucky boy to have parents that care so much about his welfare! Does he have a crate? Josie loves her crate and I really think it helped her feel safe and secure when she first came home. It gives them a place that is theirs and is cozy. Don't forget to drape a blanket or sheet over three sides to make it cozier.

Romeo is adorable!!!

Josie says: Romeo, Romeo, where for art thou Romeo? Art thou smitten with older ladies? My heart beats for thee. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Romeo is so cute! :wub: Thank you so much for taking him in. 

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Romeo is abolutely adorable! Congratulations and bless you for rescuing this little duck-swaggering cutie-pie!  I agree with the advice you've received so far ... you'll get lots of great information on this site. There are loads of great people here with a wealth of knowledge. Please keep us updated on Romeo and how he's doing when you're able to.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

what a doll-baby!

I agree that the vet visit is your first priority. Yes, it will cost money, but for Romeo's sake, you need to get him checked over. You also need to establlish a relationship with the vet so that when Romeo feels poorly you'll have a comfort level with his care.

there are tons of web sites on potty training. I suggest crate training. Take Romeo out the same door every time and say the same word before you take him out. 

also!! AS SOON AS Romeo begins to pee, say in a soothing voice "Good Pee (or whatever your word will be)". do not wait for him to finish before you begin your praise. If you wait, Romeo will have no clue what the praise is for.

one more thing: you may wish to consider using a belly band on Romeo until he is trained. it is simply a 'belt' that wraps around the pup's middle and velcros closed. you stick a sanitary pad inside of it. then, if Romeo pees someplace he shouldn't, the urine is caught in the sanitary pad. remove the pad, dispose of it, stick a new one into the belly band, and re-velcro it.

Just be sure to remove the belly band before taking Romeo outside. we've forgotten a few times and laughed our butts off when the dog pees outdoors... right into the belly band!! :HistericalSmiley: 

here's a link to belly bands: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltSho...BellyBamds.html


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

He is a doll and I think you are to for rescuing him from this situation. And welcome to spoiled maltese!!

:welcome1: :SM Rocks!: :Cute Malt: :Welcome 1:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Romeo is a cutie pie! Thanks you so much for rescuing him :heart:

Take the advice of the others on what to feed him and definitely make sure you get him to the vet ASAP!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Romeo is a doll! He sure looks like a purebred Maltese to me.

My Lady is also a rescue and she has one duck foot, too!

[attachment=49110uppyzzang.jpg]

As the others have said, first thing first. Take Romeo to your vet and get him checked out.

I would also highly recommend the book Secondhand Dog. It's a must read for anyone who adopts a rescue IMO.

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Hand-Dog-Firs...0564&sr=1-1

:Welcome 1:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Romeo is a little doll baby :wub: and thank you for rescuing him. You have gotten a lot of good information from the others. :Welcome 1:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:Welcome 1: It's great that you rescued Romeo. He's a lucky dog! I cannot add anything to what the others have already told you - the vet is #1 thing to do. His food is certainly a close second. If you do choose to cook him chicken and brown rice with veggies, I have do have something to share. Buy the chicken *without hormones *- it's more expensive, but the growth hormones in the less expensive chicken may enhance his size. 

His leg may be able to be fixed, but you'll have to go to an orthopedic vet for that. 

He's a cutie too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's a little doll! So glad you found us. There is so much information on this site, just check the archives.
[attachment=49118:new_welcome_0109.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Romeo is adorable and a very lucky little boy. You are wonderful for rescuing him. :Welcome 1: There is lots to learn here from some great people. As others have said the first priority is to get him to the vet asap. There may be a reason he isn't eating. You want to get the food issue resolved so he won't loose weight or worse. Keep us updated on him please. We care about our babies :yes:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS, he is such a little cutie pie! I love how you have him in his little bed on the couch, I can tell from the picture that you simply adore him. 
You are at the right place for help - any suggestions/advise given here is with the love and best interest of the baby. If you have time, you could spend hours (like I have) :biggrin: learning from past topics and threads.
You have done a wonderful thing by rescuing him, I admire you. Best wishes to you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for saving sweet Romeo! My heart goes out to the poor thing, I can't bear to think of him being abused. I hope you shower him with hugs and kisses. I'm sure if you get him to the vet ASAP, he/she will be able to give you advice on the lack of eating. At such a small size, he really needs his nutrients. Is he drinking enough water as well? I wish you the best of luck - you're a saint!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking to see if you had taken Romeo to the vet and if so, what he said.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, your baby is so sweet!! You & your husband are wonderful.
Do you have Nutrical? It can help keep him from being hypoglycemic It's sold in any pet store. Either let him lick a dab from your finger or smear a little on her teeth or gums. How about water? You can give it with a syringe or dropper , a little on a plastic spoon or even drips on your fingers.
I'm only suggesting these things because I don't know what shape he is in now or when you can get to a vet.
Good luck!!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 27 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735372


> :Welcome 1: It's great that you rescued Romeo. He's a lucky dog! I cannot add anything to what the others have already told you - the vet is #1 thing to do. His food is certainly a close second. If you do choose to cook him chicken and brown rice with veggies, I have do have something to share. Buy the chicken *without hormones *- it's more expensive, *but the growth hormones in the less expensive chicken may enhance his size. *
> His leg may be able to be fixed, but you'll have to go to an orthopedic vet for that.
> 
> He's a cutie too! [/B]



OMG!! He is SO Cuuute! I love him. 

*snicker* :biggrin: At his small size, maybe the growth hormones would do him some good!! (just kidding!)

He is so full of love, I can just tell!!


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone! thank you for the awesome advice and the kind comments...we greatly appreciate them. Last night he went potty on his pad, so we rewarded him with a treat of turkey breast and warm milk. That gave him a burst of energy for a little but, but he fell fast asleep and slept for about 12 hours straight! Then today he still was not eating his puppy food, so we made organic scrambled eggs with a little bit of puppy food mixed in with a small amount of cheddar cheese. He loved it, but ate very slowly, which is good because I am sure his tummy is not used to being so full. He has been drinking a bunch of water today and is much more playful. Now that he has nourishment he is not shivering anymore either...that was REALLY scaring me. We are in a pretty cool climate here, mid 40's at night and 60's during the day, that he is not used to at all. Fresno, his hometown, is three hours inland and quite a bit dryer and warmer. We have a cute jacket for him and he loves his blanky...I need to order some booties for his little feet. He does not have much hair at the moment either!

We are going to start the boiled chicken, tofu, rice, carrot, pea diet... I think he will like that much more. We are going to take him to the vet monday morning and see what he says and get him on the nutrical tomorrow. I am very excited to see him progress, but am still so worried about him. I am anxious to see what the vet says. I am taking pictures everyday and will share the progress with everyone. 

I have noticed he is sneezing quite a bit...do you think it is due to all the new smells and possible allergies he is not used to yet? 

Oh and that is so unique that Lady and Romeo both have a duck foot!! I think it is adorable.

Here are some photos from today...


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

For some reason it would not display my photos, so I will add them to my gallery!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awwww!! Look at the little tike with a ball in his mouth. :wub: 

Gosh, he's sweet. 

[attachment=49139:snickersball.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Feb 27 2009, 05:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735202


> Romeo is a lucky boy to have parents that care so much about his welfare! Does he have a crate? Josie loves her crate and I really think it helped her feel safe and secure when she first came home. It gives them a place that is theirs and is cozy. Don't forget to drape a blanket or sheet over three sides to make it cozier.
> 
> Romeo is adorable!!!
> 
> Josie says: Romeo, Romeo, where for art thou Romeo? Art thou smitten with older ladies? My heart beats for thee. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Bella says: Josie calm down - he's only 6 months old ... lol  cradle snatcher !!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG He's the cutest thing, thank you for saving this little doll .. he'll improve I am sure with some tlc - can't wait to get updates on him.

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh he is a darling.


*NO MILK for Romeo. Please! Dogs lack the proper enzyme to break down the lactose in milk. It's not the same as their mother's milk *

Ok, I only typed that in bold because you are getting lots of replies and I didn't want it lost in the shuffle. 

So, no milk.  

Getting back to the welcome wagon. BLESS YOU for doing the right thing with him. How good of you to adopt him!!!! In regards to the eating problem, like what others have said, go see a vet and find out if there is any medical problems first. Also, you may want to check out Dr Harvey's food. You add protein to it (right now I am rotating either ground buffalo or salmon) and no dog can resist. I also add a teaspoon of natural yogurt when I feed kibble food (I use Natural Balance Venison and Sweet Potato) They like that very much. 

Give Romeo some time to adjust. He has to learn to trust again. God knows what he has been through in his young life already. As all couples argue every now and then - keep that in mind so you and your significant other doesn't raise your voices around Romeo. I would cuddle with him every chance I could and speak to him in low reassuring voice. He'll come around in a loving environment. 

Welcome welcome welcome!!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I was so happy to get this update! I can tell that you have just fallen in love with this precious little guy and oh my goodness, how could you not? He is just to cute for his own good!! I would be afraid of squeezng him to little pieces!!! Keep up the good work - you are doing a fantastic job- u r a great mommy!!!! Sounds like he is improving by the minute.
Terri


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh he is a doll! You've already been given lots of great info, but I just had to say that he is such a cutie and how wonderful that you brought in a rescue! I wish you the best and I can't wait to see more pictures and hearing about the wonderful times ahead!


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Bless you for taking this little guy in!!! He looks wonderful and I am sure that you will get so so so much joy and love from this little guy. 

By the way-I always get a kick out of pictures of a big tough dude holding a little puppy. : ) It's nice that your boyfriend is with you on adopting this little guy. Congratulations!


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you guys! He is doing SOOOO well! We fed him broiled chicken and carrots last night and he was bolting around like a little lightning bolt afterwards. He is doing so well about going potty outside too... we are so blessed to have found him. We give him a little bit of cheddar cheese to reward him.

One concern, he has not gone poop in about a day and a half- two days...I think he is constipated due to an irregular diet. I read to feed real pumpkin and yogurt to help with that. Is that okay for such a little guy? 

And thank you for the Milk heads up!


----------

